# alka seltzer/amphetamine



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My doctor currently switched me from Vyvanse to Adderall because I was beginning to experience increased anxiety, and few of the benefits that I enjoyed early on (e.g., focus, increased motivation, less depression, less anxiety, and an increased desire to socialize). We tried various strategies to lesson the anxiety (e.g., taking 30 mg early on and 40 mg later on, taking three day drug holidays, lowering the dosage etc.), but nothing seemed to be work. I maxed out at 70 mg of Vyvanse before I made the switch.

I am now being prescribed 10 mg of Adderall XR and 15 mg of Adderall IR for the afternoon. Unfortunately, the outcome has largely been the same...heightened anxiety. Anyways, I have read on various forums that Alka-Seltzer acts as a "potentiating agent" and, against my better judgement, tried this combo today. So far, the experience has been positive: I have less anxiety, I am more sociable, etc. (though it doesn't touch the feelings that I had during the first month of using Vyvanse  ).

My question is: am I playing with fire? If I am potentiating a stimulant, is it likely over taxing my body? I know that tolerance will, once again, become an issue, but it has been nice to know that something worked without having to increase my dosage. Does anyone else have experience using alka-seltzer with Adderall?

Despite the fact that I was prescribed Vyvanse for a learning disability, my doctor is fully aware that this drug has been extremely helpful for my anxiety/depression. He has said numerous times that these effects are just one more reason to use stimulants. 

That's all. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I believe it works by increasing absorption of the amphetamines, so you are effectively increasing the dose. It'd probably be easier just to ask for a higher dose.

Some people combine amphetamines with SSRIs or benzos to counteract the anxiety, this works pretty well.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

That is exactly what it does. Taking amphetamines with citrus juice or other acidic agents will lessen absortion, anything that removes acid from the stomach will allow more complete absorbtion.

My experience is that tolerance is not a big issue with psychostimulants in normal dose ranges. It is nowhere near as pronounced as with benzodiazepines. You shouldn't develop tolerance unless you start escalating your dosage beyond normal dosing ranges (up to 60 mg daily was the max when I was taking it).


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

yay !! i was trying to find some way to increase the absorption of my Dexedrine, and all i could think of was Baking Soda, and i dont want to eat Baking Soda because of the excess sodium levels, which could cause lots of other problems. i will try Alka-Seltzer in the future. 

your doc seems to be an open/liberal guy, i have had sucess using Memantine to prevent tolerance to Amphetamine. Vyvanse was amazing for me too during the first 2 weeks, but by a month, my anxiety was greatly increased, and the positive effects were greatly decreased, just like you said, but only much worse. 

Memantine has some side effects like brain fog, impaired thinking, that can last for a couple weeks afte starting it, but it seems to have helped the Dexedrine work alot longer/more effictevely for me. It is relatively unresearched/undocumented......but i guess, if your feeling really risky and open to new ideas u could try it/ask your doc about it. certainly a good way to prevent tolerance to amphetamine, and make it work more consistently


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Well so much for that little experiment. The alka-seltzer thing worked a couple of times, but now I am back to where I was before.

My doctor upped my Adderall dosage recently, but we agreed that I would not be going any higher after this.

Adderall and Vyvanse were great for anxiety for a while, but tolerance to that affect has pretty much set in. Has anyone had long term success with amphetamines to alleviate their social anxiety? Tolerance for the "nice" effects seems inevitable, at least if you need to take medication fairly regularly (i.e., at least 3 days a week). 

I stuck with a magnesium supplementation routine for a few months, but didn't notice anything different. I am also on a fairly high dosage, so I am sure that didn't help. I think my only option is an extended break (1 month or more), but I can't do this since the med does help me focus at work. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

wantotalk said:


> Adderall and Vyvanse were great for anxiety for a while, but tolerance to that affect has pretty much set in. Has anyone had long term success with amphetamines to alleviate their social anxiety?


Both Adderall and Vyvanse were great for anxiety and depression for me, for about 2 weeks. Then of course, i got tolerant, and my anxiety, depression, and OCD steadily increased each day i took Adderall/Vyvanse (i alternated between Addy/Vyvanse periodically). Adderall/Vyvanse by themselves = total failure for me.

I guess i already said this, but with the addition of even small doses of Memantine (5mg) the beneficial effects of Addy/Vyvanse have lasted much longer. Of course, tolerance still developed, but to a much lesser degree. I currently combine Memantine + Dexedrine + small doses of Parnate (5mg). I only take the Parnate to potentiate the Dexedrine, and because of the severity of my Depression, i have to take some antidepressant all the time to survive. However, I can honestly assume that for an individual without depression/with only mild to moderate depression, Amphetamine+Memantine could provide long-lasting (months?) of therapeutic benefits.

All I really know though, is that Dexedrine + Memantine has continued to work effectively for my Depression and SA for 2 months, whereas without Memantine, it (amphetamines) worked for 2 weeks. If Amphetamines help you alot, i really think u should consider talking to your Doc about memantine. Its not even a "long" shot. Its more like a medium-length shot...my p-Doc gave me Memantine the 2nd time i asked her. brand-name Memantine in the U.S. (Namenda) is expensive....theres nothing 2 lose really. Its nice for amph 2 work long-term



wantotalk said:


> I stuck with a magnesium supplementation routine for a few months, but didn't notice anything different. I am also on a fairly high dosage, so I am sure that didn't help. I think my only option is an extended break (1 month or more), but I can't do this since the med does help me focus at work. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


are u taking magnesium oxide? ive read in numerous places that it has like, a 4% bioavailibilty...so if you take 1000mg, you will absorb 40mg.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I second the memantine.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

I do have an "open minded" doc. He is well aware that I enjoy the effects of lessened anxiety and increased sociability over the ability to focus 

He has tried to help me maintain these feelings by suggesting breaks, keeping my body healthy, increasing the dosage (meh), and so on. He trusts me and I trust him (I have never asked to increase the dosage. Whenever he suggests that I go up, I spend half of our session trying to dissuade him; I get a little nervous given everything that I am already taking).

As to the memantine -- when you say expensive, what exactly do you mean by expensive? The most I've paid for a med was brand name Wellbutrin SR 400 mg ($400 for one month!!!)....I obviously take generic now. 

I would also need a rationale. I have read bits and pieces of anecdotal evidence on this and other forums. I am not sure if there are any "scholarly" articles on the subject, but I will search. Anyone that can quickly point me to any I would greatly appreciate it! (and yes, I will use the search function to look for myself as well)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Memantine is VERY cheap if ordered online (and you can do that legally with a script in the US if i'm correct).

There's no scientific evidence supporting the use of NMDA antagonists in amphetamine tolerance. Its all theoretical and anecdotical, well wort the try considering that most anecdotal reports seem to be consistent.

I have a thread about all the evidence regarding the use of NMDA antagonists in drug tolerance.


----------

